# My first original composition



## TexMusic (7 mo ago)

Hi everybody,
I recently started composing some pieces of piano music, the first of which I published on youtube. Being still inexperienced, even though I have been playing the piano for 8/9 years, I wanted to know what you think of the piece, and how I could improve my future compositions.

The video is linked below:


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I think the "video unavailable" is scaring people off,they don't realize the YT is still good.

Very beautiful,a bit repetitive but otherwise very nice.


----------

